# Locked Classic Applications



## Ogt2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Alright, I've been having a problem lately, and even with all the research I've done, I can't find a way to open a classic application on my Mac Os 10.5. Today, I wanted to play Myst III, and on the disk, the Installer has a &#8709; symbol on it, and when I open the application, a message appears and says: "You can't open the application "Myst3 Installer" because the Classic environment is no longer supported." ... And I really want to play the game without downloading a torrent or buying it again, and I really don't know what to do. Can anyone please help me open the application? Thanks in advance to anyone who might answer my question.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 14, 2009)

You can't.  Mac OS X 10.5 does not support the Classic environment.  There is no way to make 10.5 natively support the Classic environment.

You can try 3rd-party software like SheepShaver (requires an Intel processor) to see if it will work under that Classic emulation software.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 14, 2009)

SheepShaver runs on PPC, too. On PPC the performance should be very good, since it's not emulating the CPU like it would on Intel (like Parallels on Intel Macs vs Virtual PC on PPC Macs).

It's a pain to set up, though. I never managed to get a really usable system. But it might be better these days. Last time I tried was a couple years ago.


----------

